# finished Phil’s Narrow Gauge Fn3 40 foot reefer - photos



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

I finally finished building a Phil’s Narrow Gauge Fn3 40 foot reefer.





The kit went together really well; I have learnt a couple of things to make the next time a tad easier. That’s right next time; I really like the look of this car.





The castings are well done and only need a small amount of tidying up.





I have added roller bearing to the trucks to reduce the drag.





I painted the car with Floquil, and used the provided CDS dry transfers. I’m still working out what styles / type of weathering works best for me in ‘G’, the stuff is so much bigger than HO what I’m use to!





Here are a few pictures from the various stages of construction, the picture taken on a small round table is at a motel, even if work send me a way wheels must roll .





If you would like any more information please sing out. This is my first ‘G’ wood kit, I have put a handful together in HO, but this scale makes things a bit different.





Happy modelling, enjoy the pictures.


Alan






The bag of bits you start with





 Working away for work



 Main box going together



 Starting to look like a reefer



 Break detail, a nice amount.




 Ready for the paint shop



 I just finished painting the clear finish on, I took a photo to prove to someone it was getting near completion



 First trial run through points, I don't have a railway, I have to make do for now but the resident wild life was out to help.



 Just a nice photo



 To compare size, below is an AMS reefer.



 I did paint the roof walks, see the this thread Painting roofwalks 
I used chalks to simulate scuffs from foot traffic.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a GOOD looking car! Man, now I'm feeling like I might just have to get one of those babies! (And I resisted the temptation for so long!!) 

Really nice work... will you be weathering the AMS reefer to match?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That is an exceptional build! I love your weathering as it looks just right! I think I like the looks of the 40ft. reefer over the 30(?)ft. AMS one! Thanks for the comparison photos!


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done! 
Thanks for posting the details. 

Your 40 foot one makes me think the 30's are more appropriate for my small layout.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys, It always nice to get a project all done and be happy with the out come! Glad you enjoyed the pictures.



Posted By parkdesigner on 04 Oct 2009 06:43 PM 
Really nice work... will you be weathering the AMS reefer to match? I will weather it soon, just need to get round to lettering it first, that may be the next little project.


Posted By Steve Stockham on 04 Oct 2009 06:51 PM 
I think I like the looks of the 40ft. reefer over the 30(?)ft. AMS one! Thanks for the comparison photos! Steve, I think the AMS cars are basically near enough to 30ft, I think its a bit more over the couplers. The 40ft reefer just looks like a nice size next to the K-27.


Posted By Don Howard on 05 Oct 2009 12:59 AM 
Your 40 foot one makes me think the 30's are more appropriate for my small layout. Don, it would take to long to fill a layout with these 40ft cars.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

VERY nicely done. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent build









Your paint colors are perfect. You mention Floquil, what specific colors did you use? Maybe Reefer Yellow and Boxcar Red?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. That's a big car. 

-Brian


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 05 Oct 2009 07:02 PM 
Excellent build









Your paint colors are perfect. You mention Floquil, what specific colors did you use? Maybe Reefer Yellow and Boxcar Red? 



Thanks!

I used Floquil reefer yellow and Southern box car red. I would have used just normal box car red, but my local hobby shop was out. I’m sure paint varied from car to car, especially with age.


----------

